# Ears and teething?



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Ranger's ears have been fully up and not come down for 3 weeks now. He is teething...I've found baby teeth laying on the floor and see some grown up teeth in his mouth now.

His ears have not flopped at all. If he's already getting adult teeth...is it safe to say teething will not make his ears flop back down? He's 16 weeks old.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

never know


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Folks always say that teething affects ears. I have NEVER had that be the case with any of the 7 GSDs I have had.

Like Dawn said, you never know. But I would guess that his ears will likely stay up.

This is a pic of my youngest when she was EXACTLY 5 months old. As you can see in the pic, she had almost NO teeth! But strong ears.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Once they're up, they'll eventually be up permanently. 

Whether they go up and down or not depends on the dog. Marshall's went up and and down a bit....many dog's ears do. 

If you saw them up once, they'll be back. Don't worry.


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

When Jazz's ears went floppy, she could still hold them up straight if she was intent on something.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

One of Otto's ears was up at 8 weeks, the other spent about 10 days figuring out what to do. Both up strong before 10 weeks, they never went back down even when he was tired


----------

